# Has anybody used small (look like Terracotta Clay) Pot from Walmart for tank



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, I wanted to get very small Terracotta Clay Pot for one of my Betta as he has no where to hide from flow. And I found really small one (about 2" high) for 80c in Walmart in craft department. It doesnt have any hole though and even it looks like Terracota I am not sure it really is as it is not heavy at all. So I do not know now if safe to use it...
Questions are:
Has anybody used those?
Do you know another place where to buy very small pots made of real Terracotta?
Thank you.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Real terracotta pots are safe to use as long as they haven't been in contact with substances that you wouldn't put into the tank -- the clay is porous. African Dwarf frogs like to use these pots more than Bettas, but you're free to try to tempt him.

I got 3 of the small terracotta pots from a Dollar Tree store for $1.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought mine from either Orchard supply or home depot, I cant remember.
Any garden supply store will have them though, in different sizes as well.

It was safe though, I used them in all my tanks which at the time had more sensitive creatures than bettas.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Briz I called the company they say it is made from Terracotta. I made a cave from it already. It will be really upseting if my Betta will not want to hide there. So much efforts... . I was in Dollor tree, they do not have them anymore. Walmart in garden area right now has small terracotta pots which are 2" for 32c (probably in all the stores).
And in craft area there are bigger ones which are 3", without hole in the bottom. They are around 70c each. Actually I was asking exactly about these, I made mistake writing they were 2". They are 3". Only I do not think they have these in all Walmart stores.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

emeraldsky Thank you! I have not found them in Home Depot. But I found more in Walmart. I bought some of them and placed even small terracotta plates in tanks. Plates were 28c. Very small... If my Betta will not hide it 3" terracotta pot I will be upset...


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought a bunch of those from walmart. I use them in my bare bottom tanks to put plants in. 3 of my female bettas in my 2nd female sorority love it and hide in there all the time. I tried using them in my breeding bin but, they were too tall, sideways. I ended up getting little bamboo vases--1.25 that are oblong but, have enough room for the female to use as a cave or hiding spot. Worked out well.


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to get one of these for the next betta I get. My current betta has one of those little rock caves from Walmart and I wanted a hidey hole for my next one, just not the same thing. Haven't been able to find the right size though. They are either too big or the size of a shot glass. I need slightly bigger.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

NozzALa said:


> I want to get one of these for the next betta I get. My current betta has one of those little rock caves from Walmart and I wanted a hidey hole for my next one, just not the same thing. Haven't been able to find the right size though. They are either too big or the size of a shot glass. I need slightly bigger.


As to size I think these 3" tall are the best. I do not know if it is made from organic clay, but the fact that it doesnt have hole is good as Betta will not try to skwish through it. If you want you can call your Walmart, item 
Sku # o_ 2899519164_ o. Smth like 70c.


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

wish4coner Oh, I have some now too. Placed them in 2 tanks...


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

I just bought some cheap ($1 each) coffee cups to use as caves for my boys.. 

I thought about terracotta pots, but I wasnt sure if the rough surface would damage their fins..

The coffee cups have a smooth surface, so hopefully no problems there, and they come in lots of bright colours (if you are that way inclined)..


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Backlash Coffe cups probably will be fine too. You never know which is more safe coffe cups or terracotta clay as to matereal, because nowdays who know what they use during manufacturing...(everything made in China). I agree, coffe cups look nice, I had one small cup with a plant in tank before. 
They say terracotta clay lows PH, I will see if it is true as PH of my water is very high...
As to rough surface, mine are pretty polished. I also tryed to chose the best polished when was grabbing them on the store shelf. There is really no place that could harm on my pots. If you ever going to buy pots with hole, they say you need to close it with smth as Bettas can harm themself in those. As I said my pots at 3" have no holes and as to 2" ones the holes exreemly small - around 3-4mm.


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Lena, 

I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with using terracotta pots... I used them for years as caves when I kept Cichlids..

I also understand what you are saying regarding the possibility of the coffee cups being less than ideal, (lead paint?) especially those carrying the "made in China" label..

Cheers..


----------



## Lena N (Mar 22, 2013)

Backlash Oh, you did not understand me. I wanted to say that both terracotta pots and cups made in China. So we risk with both. This what I wanted to say.  Maybe even we risk more with pots as coffe cups made for people and pots for plants. I heard some stories about not good clay used in some products when I lived in Ukraine. Well, lets hope for better .


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

No worries... My bad for not reading your reply properly.. LOL..


----------

